# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Blood results....I need help

## NOSUPERMODEL

Blood results....I need help

I am posting this here(also posted in the HRT section) because maybe some of you do not go in the HRT section and also may be able to help out.

Okay, so this it after 11 pins on TRT. The following is my protocal from the beginning

VERY BEGINNING
200mgs Test Cyp EW
10mg of Tamoxifen on shot day

RESULTS AFTER 6 WEEKS ON
Testosterone 693 Range 241-827 (This was actually 9 days after a shot)
Estradiol 60 Range 13-54
PSA .5 Range < or =4.0ng/ML

6 WEEKS UNTIL PRESENT BLOOD WORK
250mgs Test Cyp EW
10mg of Tamoxifen on shot day
.25mg of Anastrozole EOD

RESULTS THIS TIME....I HAD HIM DO A FULL PANEL BECAUSE I WANTED TO KNOW WHY I WASN'T FEELING LIKE "SUPERMAN" AND THE FAT LOSS WAS NOT HAPPENING. PLUS JUST SO HE HAS A FULL PANEL ON RECORD

LIPID PANEL WITH REFLEX TO DIRECT LDL
Cholesterol, Total 170 Range 125-200mg/dL
HDL Cholesterol 37 LOW Range >or = 40mg/dL
Triglycerides 86 Range >150mg/dL
LDL-Cholesterol 116 Range <130 mg/dL
Chol/HDLC Ratio 4.6 Range , OR =5.0

COMPREHENSIVE METABOLIC PANEL
Glucose 80 Range 65-99 mg/dL

Urea Nitrogen(BUN) 23 Range 7-25 mg/dL
Creatine 1.01 Range .79-1.33 mg/dL
eGFR NON-AFR. AMERICAN 97 Range . OR = 60mL/min/1.73m2
Bun/Creatine Ratio NOT APPLICABLE
Sodium 139 Range 135-146mmoL/L
Potassium 4.3 Range 3.5-5.3 mmol/L
Chloride 103 Range 98-110 mmol/L
Carbon Dioxide 26 Range 21-33 mmol/L
Calcium 9.9 Range 8.6-10.2 mg/dL
Protein,TOTAL 7.6 Range 6.2-8.3 g/dL
Albumin 4.9 Range 3.6-5.1 g/dL
Globulin 2.7 Range 2.1-3.7g/dL(calc)
Albumin/Globulin Ratio 1.8 range 1.0-2.1(calc)
Bilirubin, TOTAL 0.7 Range 0.2-1.2 mg/dL
Alkaline Phosphate 55 Range 40-115U/L
AST 25 Range 10-40U/L
ALT 27 Range 9-60 U/L

TSH, 3rd Generation 2.55 Range .40-4.50mIU/L

T4, FREE 1.2 Range 0.8-1.8 ng/dL
T3, FREE 3.3 Range 2.3-4.2 pg.mL

THYROID PEROXIDASE
Antibodies <10 Range <35IU/mL

CBC(INCLUDES DIFF/PLT)
White Blood Cell Count 5.1 Range 3.8-10.8 Thousand/uL
Red Blood Cell Count 4.88 Range 4.20-5.80 Million/uL
Hemoglobin 15.8 Range 13.2-17.1 g/dL
Hematocrit 46.4 Range 38.5-50.0%
MCV 95.2 Range 80.0-100.0 fL
MCH 32.4 Range 27-33 pg
MCHC 34 Range 32-36g/dL
RDW 14.0 Range 11.0-15.0%
Platelet Count 239 Range 140-400 Thousand/uL
Absolute Neutrophils 3514 Range 1500-***0 cells/uL
Absolute Lymphocytes 1091 Range 850-3900 cells u/L
Absolute Monocytes 393 Range 200-950 cells/uL
Absolute Eosinophils 77 Range 15-500 cells/uL
Absolute Basophils 26 Range 0-200 cells/uL

TESTOSTERONE, TOTAL, MALES 785 Range 241-827ng/dL
Estradiol 64 HIGH Range 13-54 pg.mL
PSA, TOTAL 0.7 Range < OR = 4.0 ng/mL

Can someone please help me figure out what I need to do to get this estrogen down.

THIS IS MY PROTOCAL AS OF SEEING HIM LAST WEEK(BEFORE HE GOT RESULTS IN)

250 mg Test Cyp EW
1mg of Anastozole Monday, Wednesday, Friday

I will say this, since I started taking the 1 mg pills this week, I have lost 4 pounds on the scale. I know its probably water weight, but could it be I need to take this much AI to keep my estrogen low.

When should I go back and do more blood work? Is there anything I should tell him to test for this next time that he did not test for this time?

Any advice or interpretation on these results would be very appreciated. Thanks in advance.

----------


## NOSUPERMODEL

Anybody have any suggestions?

----------


## Granovich

yeah estrogen is little bit high. try to take some aromaisn at 25mg eod 
but if you dont feel sides from estrogen then you are good. try to take aromaisn not nolvadex during cycle
leave nolvadex for PCt

----------


## gixxerboy1

i agree that .25mg ed is better then 1mg 3x a week, key is to keep hormones levels stable also. if you have 1mg pills and cant divide them into quaters then i would do .5mg eod

----------

